# Squirrel with bb shooter



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I went for a walk looking for hare but the Native land is selling out and there is quite a bit of land development going on so my stompin grounds arnt that much anymore. I decided to pick off this squirrel for my dog which he enjoyed after I cooked it up for him. The squirrel shoulda been dead cause I got it with a neck shot, but my dog franklin grabbed it anyways and shook the squirrel pretty good making sure the job was finished. He was pretty excited, it was the first action he got this spring. 7/16" steel ball bearing with an A+ slingshots bb shooter. This slingshot is always in my pocket, and I have quite a bit of practice with it so I knew I would easily take the squirrel. Not much, but it made my dogs day


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

It's a single tapered bandset known as the gold winner bandset which I got from Perry's website. I cant find my band-making jig, I got spoiled witht the ease of making bands with a band-jig from simpleshot so I'm refusing to make bands until either I get another or find my old one. I think it got dumped accidentally during spring cleaning.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you can make one so easy with a trip to wally world and some scrap lumber why would you pat that high of a price you are a very self reliant guy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a powerful set up . Good for your dog !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Bigron, I don't have very much time for myself nowadays I've been preparing for the 2015 Bristol Bay sockeye salmon season. Also I've been accepted to the University of Alaska, and I have a lot of obligations demanding my time among other things. This walk was much needed. I suppose it would be easier to make one though, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Cool, great shot.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shooting. I dig my A+ BB shooter as well. I have not shot anything larger than BBs with it though.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot John ! The dog had a feast ! Why didnt you eat it ?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice shootin, and good fun gettin out with your buddy! He most definitely loves you for it!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! I am sure the dog really enjoyed that ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks guys. To answer your question zippo my dad and I are getting ready for this years salmon fishery so the family is spending a lot of time together and a lot of food. It was just one squirrel so I figured the dog could have a tasty treat for himself. He doesn't look like much but hes a strong dog for his size. I don't really go after squirrel, they are kinda small around here but the ground squirrel near where I'm from aren't bad.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nicholson said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you get much hand Xiao with this rig? I have a bb shooter this size, using the bands that came with it, and a magnetic pouch. I get almost every time. The stock bands are Thera Band Blue.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

